
Ask HN: Could the blockchain improve voting systems? - tmaly
I see all sorts of applications of the blockchain outside of just digital currency.<p>Are there some ways it could be used in public voting to improve upon the current systems?
======
dozzie
What makes you think that blockchain, a.k.a. distributed timestamping, is a
solution for problems that voting faces?

